# [INSTALL] Windows non bootta da LILO [RISOLTO]

## guerro

Ho configurato LILO nel modo seguente:

```

other=/dev/sdc1

  table=/dev/sdc

  label=Windows

```

e quando deve boottare si inchioda su: "Windows loading"

Cosa sbaglio?

Che possa dipendere dal fatto che non ho dichiarato SDC nel file "fstab"?

Background:

ho tutti dischi SCSI di cui

SDA con linux

SDB come store

SDC con Windows 2k server (su NTFS)

----------

## gaffiere

adesso non so' se è lo stesso per dischi scsi e eide cmq 

```
        

other=/dev/hda1

        label=winXP

```

prova a togliere la riga 

```
table=/dev/sdc
```

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> adesso non so' se è lo stesso per dischi scsi e eide cmq 
> 
> ```
>         
> 
> ...

 

Si ma hda nel suo caso dovrebbe essere sdc1

----------

## guerro

Ho provato ma niente da fare, sembra che non rilevi il disco da cui poi boottare windows 2000

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

E' forse su un canale slave? Ho notato che LiLo con alcuni BIOS ha questo problema e l'unica è installare GRUB o spostare il disco su un primario.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> E' forse su un canale slave?

 

Master e Slave non esiste per lo scsi

----------

## guerro

Non credo, dato che sono 3 dischi su 3 canali SCSI distinti del controller Symbios

----------

## X-Drum

la scsi in quest icasi sa essere una grande rogna a parte riverificare i settaggi dei dischi terminatori ecc... (cosa che sicuramente hai già fatto) io installerei GRUB che cmq è un bootloader un attimo + bootloader ;P

scherzi a parte funzia meglio ormai lo tengo su tutte e due le macchine

anche perche' è disaster-safe provalo...

----------

## guerro

il fatto è che dato che ho installato LILO vorrei provarle tutte prima di abbandonare, disintallandolo e mettendo l'altro...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

è anche giusto! allora facciamo cosi:

scaricati questa immagine del floppy di boot che ho fatto per grub (1,5M) e poi con un floppy vergine nel drive fai:

```
dd if=fdgrub.img of=/dev/fd0
```

reboota la macchina ed assicurati che cerchi di avviare il floppy

una volta comparso il menu di grub:

-seleziona la voce Windows NT / Windows 95 boot menu

-schiaccia la lettera 'e' 

-schiaccia la lettera 'e'  di nuovo sulla prima entry

-cambia hd(0,0) nel tuo drive/partizione di win e premi invio

(grub conta i dischi/partizioni partndo da zero es: hdb5 = hd(1,4))

-adesso premi la lettera 'b' e il sistema dovrebbe bootare

se non boota allora controlla bene cosa ha imesso in hd(X,X) e ripeti il procedimento (senza rebootare dovresti riuscire ad oltranza)

se con questo funziona dovresti essere a posto almeno sai che con grub boota!

enjoy

//EDIT: questo floppy è una figata, ti permette di bootare in caso di emergenza un sistema se il bootloader (lilo) è mal configurato

dato che è interattiva la configurazione...l'ho creato pero' solo con lo stretto necessario  provatelo a me è stato utile fatemi sapere

----------

## nick_spacca

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //EDIT: questo floppy è una figata, ti permette di bootare in caso di emergenza un sistema se il bootloader (lilo) è mal configurato
> 
> dato che è interattiva la configurazione...l'ho creato pero' solo con lo stretto necessario  provatelo a me è stato utile fatemi sapere

 

Molto carino, ma sai se si puo' fare anche il boot da chiavina usb con questa immagine???  :Question: 

Giusto perche' ho eliminato il dischetto (l'ho odiato dopo aver tentato invano di copiare il kernel .bz2 su circa 21(!) dischetti ed un disco la volta mi dava problemi.. ), e la mia M/B mi permette il boot da usb (  :Cool:  )!!!

PS: scusate se sono andato un po' OT   :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

uhm sai che è una bella  domanda sarei curioso di provare

in teoria dovrebbe essere possibile alla fine è un'immagine se mi procuro una chiave usb provo!!! oppure prova tu se ha iuna chiave!!!!!

----------

## guerro

Ho trovato in giro che se si vuole bootare da un secondo disco è necessario specificare come parametro dopo la "label=windows" il parametro loader=<nome del chain> che per default è loader=/boot/chain.b che però non ho trovato.

qualcuno sa darmi notizie in merito a questo parametro e al file chain.b?

----------

## =DvD=

Non so dirti perchè lilo mi faceva ammattire, ora uso grub e mi aggrada parecchio!

----------

## randomaze

 *guerro wrote:*   

> qualcuno sa darmi notizie in merito a questo parametro e al file chain.b?

 

Nella Homepage di lilo (ottenibile grazie a "emerge -s lilo") c'é un file di esempio, andandolo a vedere si legge:

```
# All other= sections use this chain loader (version 22)

#loader=/boot/chain.b # outdated; there is now only one chain loader, so this line is not really needed

```

Il che lascia pensare che é deprecato.

Continuando a leggere si vede che:

```
# This system is complicated -- leave no doubt about how the

# BIOS has assigned the device codes:

disk=/dev/hda   bios=0x80

disk=/dev/hdb   bios=0x81

disk=/dev/hdc   bios=0x82

disk=/dev/sda   bios=0x83

disk=/dev/sdb   inaccessible      # has no device code, so mark it

               # off-limits

disk=/dev/fd0   bios=0x00      # got a 2.88Mb floppy, so specify all

   sectors=36  heads=2  cylinders=80

```

Il che dovrebbe essere bastare a marconordkapp, mentre guerro dovrebbe trovare l'indirizzo del /dev/sdc.

Poi la seguente entry:

```
other=/dev/hdb1

   label=win_98

#   map-drive=0x80 to=0x81      # obsolete, but still allowed

#   map-drive=0x81 to=0x80      #

   boot-as = 0x80         # 22.5.5 syntax
```

dovrebbe fare il boot di windoze ingannandolo e mettendo il disco di boot al posto di /dev/hdc (guerro suppongo debba far vedere sdc come sda...)

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # All other= sections use this chain loader (version 22)
> 
> ...

 

@randomaze: Qiundi devo aggiungere questa parte di codice al LILO.CONF?

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # This system is complicated -- leave no doubt about how the
> 
> # BIOS has assigned the device codes:
> ...

 

Mi sa che devi fare un paio di esperimenti dal momento che non mi é chiarissimo il modo in ui il bios assegna i codici ai devices, sembra che siano dati in maniera sequenziale con prima gli IDE e poi gli SCSI (i dispositivi emulati non fanno testo dal momento che il BIOS viene attivato prima del kernel, e l'emulazione la fa il kernel).

In linea di massima, dal momento che (nell'altro post) hai detto di avere hda, hdb e hdc dovrebbero bastare le linee che ho messo nel quote.

Ovviamente ti serve indicare anche:

```

other=/dev/hdb1

   label=win_98

   boot-as = 0x80   

```

che dice al lilo di mettere il disco hdc nella posizione di hda  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

Gira e rigira laa fine devo aggiungere questo....

//EDIT: correggo l'ordine delle dichiarazioni....

```

disk=/dev/hda   bios=0x80

disk=/dev/hdb   bios=0x81

disk=/dev/hdc   bios=0x82

other=/dev/hdc1

   label=winzoz

   boot-as = 0x80   

  
```

Bene, quando vado a casa provo a fare cosi, il problema di fondo e che io ho 2WINZOZ da gestire, come dicevo nell'altro thread volevo sapere se era possibile con il menu di lilo avere 2 scelte, una che mi caricasse gentoo, e l'altra che mi aprisse il dual boot di windows, da cui potervo scegliere 98 o 2K....

ricorda la situazione solo per chi non l'avesse letta nell'altro post e vilesse contribuire....

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Gira e rigira laa fine devo aggiungere questo....
> 
> 

 

nel giusto ordine devi aggiungere quelli. La parte che assegna i codici va messa prima dei menu e non dentro uno di essi!

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> nel giusto ordine devi aggiungere quelli. La parte che assegna i codici va messa prima dei menu e non dentro uno di essi!

 

Ok....

L'ultima cosa, in /dev/hdc1 ho vist che contengo il file boot.ini, che sarebbe la configurazione del bootloader di win per il mio vecchio dual boot, ma riuscirò a caricarlo?

al massimo non posso unsare solo lilo con i tre OS.... senza passare dal boot winzoso?

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> L'ultima cosa, in /dev/hdc1 ho vist che contengo il file boot.ini, che sarebbe la configurazione del bootloader di win per il mio vecchio dual boot, ma riuscirò a caricarlo?

 

Dovresti. Ma l'unica cosa cosa che posso dirti é "prova" perché io non ho mai provato, quelle sono le indicazioni che si intuiscono dalla pagina di chi sviluppa lilo, io ho approfondito l'argomento solo perché non capivo che fine avesse fatto il chain.b!

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dovresti. Ma l'unica cosa cosa che posso dirti é "prova" perché io non ho mai provato, quelle sono le indicazioni che si intuiscono dalla pagina di chi sviluppa lilo, io ho approfondito l'argomento solo perché non capivo che fine avesse fatto il chain.b!

 

Sai perche te lo chiedevo, perchè ieri mi pareva di avere capito che tu eri riuscito a fare questo cosa, pero con windows NT mi pare!

Va be, io provo, non so cosa ne tirero fuori, ma un giorno o l'altro ci riusciro, x forza! Bene, sta sera vado a casa e smanetto un po, poi metterò i risultati sul forum!

Per adesso GRAZIE a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Sai perche te lo chiedevo, perchè ieri mi pareva di avere capito che tu eri riuscito a fare questo cosa, pero con windows NT mi pare!

 

Ero riuscito ad ottenere il menu del bootloader di win. Ma usavo grub e tutto veniva fatto su hda

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ero riuscito ad ottenere il menu del bootloader di win. Ma usavo grub e tutto veniva fatto su hda

 

va be, provo il tutto per tutto con lilo, al max poi provo pure grub, e se non riusciro vedro di mettere una versione sola di winzoz, guisto per continuare il programma di scula, e più che altro per gli applicativi macromedia

Boh, sta sera vedo cosa riesco a fare....

----------

## guerro

Funzionaaaa  !!!

mi è bastato solamente aggiungere la seguente riga nella dichiarazone dell'immagine di windows, dopo la "label=...."

```

boot-as = 0x80    

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Funzionaaaa  !!!

 

Posta magari tutto il lilo.conf che cosi' e' piu' chiaro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guerro

Ecco fatto

```

lba32

boot = /dev/sda

prompt

timeout=100

delay = 50

default = Linux

vga = 789

image = /boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo

  label=Linux

  read-only

  root = /dev/sda3

other = /dev/sdb1

  label=Windows

  table = /dev/sdb

  boot-as = 0x80

```

----------

## marco86

Bene, provo a fare le modifiche al mio lilo.conf seguendo quello di guerro, speriamo bene, cmq poi vi faccio sapere...

----------

## marco86

Sono riuscito a caricare il menù dei due winzoz dopo che dal menù di lilo!

il primo menù è composto da:

	Gentoo

	WIndozosi

Se scelgo Gentoo avvio naturalmente Gentoo 2004.1

se scelgo Winzosi mi compare il seguente bootloader di winzoz

	Winzoz 2K

	Winzoz 98

e funzionano tutti e 2!

Per farlo, ho aggiunto questo, lo posto cosi magari potra essere di aiuto a chi vorra fare una pazzia come la mia!

```

other = /dev/hdc1     #<----quello in cui risiede il win_98 

   label=Windozosi

   table = /dev/hdc     #<---hard_disk dove ci sono i 2 win 

   boot-as = 0x80      #<---per far credere che hdc sia hda

```

Grazie a tutti, finalmente ho risolto anch'io  :Wink: 

GRAZIE ancora

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

C'è un modo per fare lo stesso con grub?

----------

